# Very long cathartic story-Part 2 - To Everyone



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Well, I've really rambled on here. Had a good cry. First one in several years. Probably since Papa died. There's more to the story. Money we inherited when Papa died we were defrauded out of. And back to square one. End of story.Having been through it, I marvel at how well we manage to carry on in the face of such adversity. And I know from what you've said, that your family had a much more difficult time of it than I did. I, with some help, managed to raise four wonderful children. Sometimes we are not so close but that is because of my depression I'm sure. They know that I love them and they love me too. Two of my children have problems with alcohol; the other two don't. They are all in their forties now. I try to lend as much support and understanding to them as I can, but it just seems that my support system is about at rock bottom. End of the vent.In looking back at the posts, it seems that an inordinate number of us have had enormously stressful lives. And with the exception of Pat (Boggs) and Denny (Squrts), mostly women. There is a correlation here. Or perhaps it is because, more women seek help than men do. I don't know. Well, this is turning into a book. I'm sorry. But I needed this.==============Sea,It must be difficult for you, not being able to drive. I went through a time of it right after my divorce, when I knew that I was totally on my own. I began having horrible panic attacks and became afraid to drive. However, I just did it anyway. I had to get to work. I think it's good that you find other things to do so that you do not think as much. I find myself doing a lot of negative self talk. But when you've done it for so long, it hard to get out of the habit. I think it helps to have a hobby or something to take our minds off all the hurt and pain. Mine is working with the computer; I enjoy graphics programs.=============================Hello Jen in Bama...Welcome to you and I wish you well. You, too, have not had an easy life, have you? That must have been especially hard to lose your parents at such a young age. I, at least, had mine for a long time and we ended helping each other. And you also, had abusive husbands. Is this something that we actually seek? Sometimes it seems to be so. I tend to tie this in with low self esteem. It is good that young women today do not have that stigma as we did in my generation.I am fortunate to have married a very good man the second time and we've been married since 1972. Yes, it is hard to bear the burden alone and especially when you're sick. But there are lots of caring folks on this board and you need not feel alone.=============Lori Ann,I haven't read the posts yet this afternoon. Did you and Kev get to go have ice cream last night and go for your walk in the park? I hope so.===============Weener,I hope you are feeling better today. As for the work in renovating your sister's place; yes, you should know better.







We just have to learn to pace ourselves and come to terms with what we can and cannot do anymore.=================Boggs,I do have such empathy with your situation and supporting a family of five. And have to do it. I have been there. I hope your appointment with the doctor went well today. I hate that you are having to take so many pain killers just to be able to keep going.Well, dear folks, I am exhausted but the therapeutics of spilling my guts has been a good thing for me, I think. As someone on here said, there are so few places where we can do that anymore. Or if we do, we are judged for it. I think that we should not judge. ANYONE. For we never know what burdens that person has borne nor how we might feel, had we been in their position.My love and best wishes to all,calida (hoping that she can sleep tonight)


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Dear Calida, Here's hoping that you unloaded enough for you to sleep at peace tonight (and for every night after, for that matter). That is what we are here for. God bless you, as you are a blessing to this board and many more.







M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Calida:How are you feeling today? I know that I usually feel better after a good cry. Maybe that is what we need to do more of. Let those emotions out. I feel as though a weight has been lifted. You sound like a wonderful person, who has sacrificed a lot for your family. Oh, by the way I love the picture of you. You must be very good with the computer. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie and Weener,Yes, actually I do feel somewhat better today. Thank you. I hope that it was not too much of an impropriety, making such a long and soul-bearing post.I have been using the computer for about ten years, mostly in regard to my work (when I had work







) And that had to do with learning word processing, database, spreadsheets etc. In the past year or so I've become interested in computer graphics just as a hobby and find it a lot of fun.I just wanted to see if I could make the graphic work on the board but I don't plan to continue using it since no one else does and since this is primarily a fibro/IBS support group and not a graphics group. And I'm glad that it is a support group.I think one thing that has gotten me a little edgy is a seeming side effect from this Prednisone I'm taking. Even less sleep than I was getting before. (If that is possible.) Oh well, eight more days of it and then 'this too shall pass'.Hope you've both had a good day. Talk to you later.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

You really are an amazing person! Do the graphics whenever you like, most of us just wish we could. I lost my dad in 93 to cancer, Kevin, Mom and I took turns caring for him at home because that was what he wanted. I was in essence, a daddy's girl, and it changed me in ways I couldn't express to watch him suffer so much, and with so much courage. I don't think a day goes by that I don't think about him and wish he was here. My mom is creeping up on 70 and I know the time is nearing when I will have to look after her, my siblings are not fit to look after dogs and I would never leave her at their mercy. I'm glad you posted your story, when I read part one, I was afraid there wasn't a part 2 on the posts, I was gald there was. Please don't feel bad or worry about spilling your guts, thats what we are all here for. And yes, Kevin and I had a wonderful evening. He told me it was the perfect day, and that says alot coming from him. Kevin always says the words "fine" & "good", but rarely "perfect". Thanks for asking. It has been a difficult week but we all survived yet again! So far, so good.Lori Ann


----------

